# New Years and LOTR on 4 K



## 1stvermont (Dec 31, 2021)

I will be watching LOTR extended on 4 K this new years for the first time. My oldest son is coming home and staying the weekend and me, the wife, and our four kids will be eating pizza, chips, soda, candy, and other delicious type food while watching FOTR on our new 4 k tv tonight. Tomorrow, it will be more of the same. i think hotdogs baked beans chips etc while watching the two towers. My kids are not nearly as excited as i am but i have already told them they have no choice in the matter, same goes for my wife. 

If i really push my luck on Sunday we will watch ROTK.


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## 1stvermont (Jan 1, 2022)

So we just finished the first disk of TT and I have to say I can never watch LOTR on anything but 4 k from here on out. It just won't be the same. I love it and recommend it to anyone.


----------



## Halasían (Jan 4, 2022)

They aren't getting any more $$ out of me for it. To me, 4K would just enhance the flaws of the turn of the century FX, and no tech can help the screenplay. I have my EE DVD set, and they gather dust mostly. IF I need a fix of Lord of the Rings, I pick up the books.


----------

